# William Symington



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

William Symington, Scottish Presbyterian (June 2, 1795 -- January 28, 1862) was the younger brother of Andrew Symington, both of whom were major nineteenth-century Scottish theologians. William is noted for several works in particular:

_Historical Sketch of the Westminster Assembly of Divines_

_The Atonement and Intercession of Jesus Christ_ (available online here)

_Messiah, the Prince_

He also contributed to the _Lectures on the Principles of the Second Reformation_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

William Symington, _The Atonement and Intercession of Jesus Christ_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2007)

_Messiah the Prince_ is available online here and here.


----------

